# 22-250 sight in?



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

I was sighting in today at my local range today. The wind was about 10+ left to right. On the left there is a berm, then 40 yrds open, then a berm the rest of the way to the back of the range. Will the open air space affect my sight in at 100 yrds. ?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it will affect it to the point where you will not get bullet on top of bullet.. but if you are wondering about missing a rabbit at 100yds.. you won't miss with a 10mph cross wind and a 22-250.. the bullet just isn't in the air long enough for that wind to have a drastic effect on the bullet. when you're sighting in, wait for a similar breeze at each shot, either at the table or by judging something downwind.. grass, bushes, trees.. flags.. that'll help get better groups.
If you're sighting in where it's hot and your dealing with a mirage.. watch the mirage drift in the scope.. pay attention to the furthest it seems to float the target towards the direction of the wind... take your shot when the mirage has moved the target as best as your judgment can tell the farthest in that direction and repeat the same with the follow up shots. just some tricks that help.


----------

